
Exposed FCM keys leaves billions open to mass spam and phishing notifications - bmcn2020
https://cybernews.com/security/exposed-google-keys-leaves-billions-of-users-open-to-mass-spam-and-phishing-notifications/
======
teslademigod1
seems Microsoft Teams just got hit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MicrosoftTeams/comments/ihghrq/test...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MicrosoftTeams/comments/ihghrq/test_notification_fcm/)

